# Car Polisher Machine



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello, looking for some opinions please.

I'm looking to buy a machine polisher as my car is now coming up for two years old, is black, and needless to say I've been careful but there are still light swirls and etchings etc.

Do any of these look ok? I'm not looking to spend a lot on a pro setup but would like to obtain a reasonable finish.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dynamo-Power-Po ... 279&sr=8-2

or

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Professional-Po ... sbs_auto_1

or

Is there any other set up I should consider?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

They look ok to me. Not heard of the brands though. Just bare in mind that they will be rotary machines and not dual action.
If none of this makes sense then have a look on Detailing World for some great guides. Best place to start if you're looking at getting into machine polishing would be here (rotary) and here (DA).


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Not heard of either machine but I'd be more worried about the pads. Could all be fine but you'll have damaged paint before you realise they're not. Rotary's aren't as dangerous as some think but you can do a lot of damage if you don't know what you're doing. DA's are a safer bet if youre worried. Detailingworld is a great resource. I found it 6 years a go and haven't looked back.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks to both of you. Not sure what'll do! I'll study detailingworld first!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

foster2108 said:


> Not heard of either machine but I'd be more worried about the pads. Could all be fine but you'll have damaged paint before you realise they're not. Rotary's aren't as dangerous as some think but you can do a lot of damage if you don't know what you're doing. DA's are a safer bet if youre worried. Detailingworld is a great resource. I found it 6 years a go and haven't looked back.


This is excellent advice.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

If I was you my and it's your 1st time using go for a DA as the rotary is the best and fastest but you will need a lot of practice on spare body panels before you try on your own car
If you get a DA I can highly recommend the new megs microfiber pads for the DA. I have just started to use them and are a godsend


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> If I was you my and it's your 1st time using go for a DA as the rotary is the best and fastest but you will need a lot of practice on spare body panels before you try on your own car
> If you get a DA I can highly recommend the new megs microfiber pads for the DA. I have just started to use them and are a godsend


Links please Syd


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > If I was you my and it's your 1st time using go for a DA as the rotary is the best and fastest but you will need a lot of practice on spare body panels before you try on your own car
> ...


There you go dude viewtopic.php?f=31&t=227311


----------

